
Hitler e Stalin cantano Video killed the radio star (deep fake) - vinnyglennon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5PCPSo4wqk
======
tasty_freeze
The provided link is doesn't give credit to the channel it was taken from.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25GjijODWoI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25GjijODWoI)

------
Normille
That's one on the better ones I've seen recently. There are a couple of other
similar videos, but there's a lot of background distortion which makes them
more obviously fake.

We must be getting pretty close now to the revival of the film careers of
Humphrey Bogart, Marilyn Monroe, John Wayne, etc. etc.

------
anthk
You can use the English translation:

"Hitler and Stalin sing "Video Killed The Radio Star" (deep fake).

~~~
Normille
I think even your average xenoglossophobic English speaker could have worked
that one out!

